#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link para o Mato Grosso do Sul - Chegando do Paraná - Grandes Volumes - Bom preço

## DaspreLinks

A DASPRE mais uma vez conectada ao progresso da Interent do Brasil informa:

*Vamos estar operando link em MUNDO NOVO* < MATO GROSSO DO SUL.

E daí podem os Provedores daquela região e mesmo do Paraguay terem ao seu dispor esta nova realidade. Link com quantidade e qualidade.

Segunda etapa, ainda em fase de detalhamento: *Navirai.* Terceira Etapa: *Dourados.* Quarta Etapa : *Campo Grande*

Se vc quer link bom . Quer ser grande de verdade, tenha link bom e fazer acontecer neste Eldorado sem uma INTERNET
como temos nos padrões do Sul do Brasil.

Qualidade muito acima do que hoje existem nos links desta região. Provedor da sabe como sofre com preço e qualidade e falta de disponibilidade. 


Quem quiser link nestes POP, por favor, envie e-mail para [email protected] - se enviar um tel, pode ser celular , lhe retornamos com rapidez.

Ou ligue (41) 3151 0016 / (41) 9 9917 8289. 9:30 às 18:30, segunda à sexta feira.

----------

